# Law Domains are hot hot hot



## MapleDots__ (Dec 12, 2020)

Now that I am at the end of my inventory I will share some info..

Law domains are red hot, I had an inventory of law domains, very short prefixes like LLaw and LLLaw to the word law.

I only have a couple left but they still get lots of inquiries, the ones I have left are rlaw and jlaw.
I also had a nice stach of two letter law domains and I purchased those after I cleared out a nice chunk of LLCanada domains. 

However rlaw is my most popular law domain and it had 3 hits last week, I could have sold it many times over in the 5k range but decided to hold out for 25k.

So here is some advice for some of the newer members just getting started. Pick a hot keyword (preferably short) and add one to two letters in front. Chances are someone will eventually want those initials and if you are not greedy you may make a few bucks. They did not set the world on fire for me but were enough to pay renewal fees.

The only reason I am disclosing this is because I am at the end of my law domains with hardly any inventory left.

I have an extensive catalogue of secret domains that I do not publish because I do not want people to copy my ideas. 

I will disclose more of my secret domains as the inventory depletes.

I have a number of undisclosed niches that have consistently paid my renewal fees, they do not sell for large sums but they continue to show a nice return.


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 12, 2020)

Great advice *THUMBSUP* 



			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> So here is some advice for some of the newer members just getting started. Pick a hot keyword (preferably short) and add one to two letters in front. Chances are someone will eventually want those initials and if you are not greedy you may make a few bucks. They did not set the world on fire for me but were enough to pay renewal fees.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

Just to test this technique out again (I tried it with open LLLCO.com domains and made some money a few years ago) I just hand-registered:

lmedia.ca
mmedia.ca
ymedia.ca

The only 3 L+Media.ca domains currently unregistered, though all three have some previous usage.

So let's just wait here and see what happens...

P.S. If anyone wants a public list of L+TERM.ca domains that are unregistered, post it here. L+Law.ca is long gone, as you might imagine.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow, some great hand registrations, I am kind of jealous I did not think of those  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## domains (Dec 12, 2020)

I wondered why all the Llaw .ca’s were taken.  I have vlaw, thinking it good for Vancouver or Victoria.  has had some inquiries.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Wow, some great hand registrations, I am kind of jealous I did not think of those  *THUMBSUP*



Thanks, and if those were .COM I'd be a millionaire.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

Availables:

alegal.ca
flegal.ca
ilegal.ca
llegal.ca
nlegal.ca
olegal.ca
tlegal.ca
xlegal.ca
ylegal.ca

0 available in :L+Tech.ca

gcanada.ca
hcanada.ca
jcanada.ca
kcanada.ca
lcanada.ca
ncanada.ca

aagency.ca
fagency.ca
gagency.ca
hagency.ca
iagency.ca
jagency.ca
oagency.ca
pagency.ca
qagency.ca
ragency.ca
sagency.ca
tagency.ca
uagency.ca
vagency.ca
xagency.ca
yagency.ca

cfinancial.ca
ffinancial.ca
gfinancial.ca
kfinancial.ca
lfinancial.ca
nfinancial.ca
ofinancial.ca
sfinancial.ca
tfinancial.ca
wfinancial.ca
xfinancial.ca
yfinancial.ca

fconsulting.ca
lconsulting.ca
pconsulting.ca
rconsulting.ca
sconsulting.ca
tconsulting.ca
wconsulting.ca
xconsulting.ca
yconsulting.ca


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

I couldn't resist the two remaining L+Design.ca domains (both with previous usage):

ddesign.ca
sdesign.ca

And that's absolutely it for me, as I don't really trust hand-regs as far as I can throw them. Bought them using the Rebel special, so $39+tax isn't that big a deal to have some fun.


----------



## domains (Dec 12, 2020)

I like the ‘legal’ ones.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> I like the ‘legal’ ones.



Me too and  I'm surprised all the L+Canada.ca ones were available, especially as Maple was talking about selling LL+Canada.ca in the first post.



			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> I also had a nice stach of two letter law domains and I purchased those after I cleared out a nice chunk of LLCanada domains.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

0 available for L+Net.ca
0 available for L+Company.ca

ycom.ca

gcorp.ca
ncorp.ca
ocorp.ca
rcorp.ca
vcorp.ca
ycorp.ca

fprint.ca
hprint.ca
lprint.ca
nprint.ca
pprint.ca
rprint.ca
xprint.ca
yprint.ca

jrealty.ca
lrealty.ca
nrealty.ca
prealty.ca
rrealty.ca
xrealty.ca
yrealty.ca
zrealty.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 12, 2020)

Haha.... a couple of those from post #7 are actually quite familiar, funny how I lost track of those over the years.

I just registered the iLegal domain 

A little research and I saw a mock website here: iLegal.co

It gave me a few ideas...


----------



## dancarls (Dec 12, 2020)

Has anyone seen any movement or increased interest in other lawyer/legal domains? Or is it mainly related to L/LL(niche)

I have mainly two word law related domains, not geo but niche/law


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 12, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> 0 available for L+Net.ca
> 0 available for L+Company.ca
> 
> gcorp.ca
> ...




Crap, stop it now, you are giving away my secrets  *STOP* 

HeHe.... Actually corp is one I do collect but I have more luck by adding a word. Think words like CityCorp, MapleCorp.

I have sold a number of WordCorp domains over the years.


----------



## domains (Dec 12, 2020)

still most names in this thread would be $500 to low xxxx sales imo, slim chance of a home run.  perfect for say a teen or young person to buy like 10 or 20 names and likely get a sale here and there to kind of dip their toe in domaining in a low risk way.


----------



## domains (Dec 12, 2020)

especially the legal, corp and canada keywords.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> still most names in this thread would be $500 to low xxxx sales imo, slim chance of a home run.



Pretty well, but you never know as the .CA market is incredibly random and arbitrary. I personally think LMedia.ca or MMedia.ca could turn into something, and I was a bit surprised they were still there. 

It's like I always say, treat .CA like the top 10% of the .COM market, and there I believe most ...Media.com domains are gone down to LLLMedia.com (all gone at 1 and 2-letter) and they are very popular sellers. 

To me, this is just a bit of fun, not just registering a few lottery tickets but also seeing what is currently available on the various keywords. Then again, you don't want to be filling your portfolio with hand-regs.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 13, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Just to test this technique out again (I tried it with open LLLCO.com domains and made some money a few years ago) I just hand-registered:
> 
> lmedia.ca
> mmedia.ca
> ...



Just for fun, I ran through the L+Media.ca options online and I was surprised to find the majority up and running in some form, with most being active Media companies. A few were forwarded to other media company URLs (like PMedia to PointPubMedia), while others like JMedia, QMedia, and ZMedia point to registrar pages.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 17, 2020)

It's probably one of you guys trolling me, but last night I got a 3-figure offer on my just-listed ddesign.


----------



## domains (Dec 17, 2020)

maybe not though.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 17, 2020)

if not, its incredibly serendipitous, as I had literally just listed the domains that evening, and then bingo, a few hours later I get an offer.   

Just a bit too coincidental for my liking.

Plus, I thought my first bite would be on mmedia.. although ddesign follows the same format.


----------



## RedRider (Dec 17, 2020)

ddesign is very good, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a real contact  *BRAVO*


----------



## RedRider (Dec 17, 2020)

That one is insane good


----------



## domains (Dec 17, 2020)

There may have been someone thinking of regging it, and then you came along.

Back in the very early 2000's I was checking hand regs and monsters.ca was available.  I am not sure why I didn't reg it right away, but I didn't and left it for maybe a couple days or so.  Then went back to reg it and it was gone.  I think it was dropwizard who regged it.  It sold a few years later for around $10k.


----------



## dancarls (Dec 21, 2020)

I picked up UALaw on the last drop.

the only real user I can see is University of Alberta Law. 



			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> Now that I am at the end of my inventory I will share some info..
> 
> Law domains are red hot, I had an inventory of law domains, very short prefixes like LLaw and LLLaw to the word law.
> 
> ...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 15, 2021)

Had this at Dan with a bin of 5k

Three weeks of negotiations with a law firm for this domain starting with a 1k offer.
Asked me for my best price and I said the domain is priced fairly at 5k.

Guy goes up by 500 bucks every few days and when he gets to 2,500 starts typing in all caps that his offer is more than fair. I said great if that is the case you can represent me for my next domain case and when you bill me I will pay half.  

So finally I said ok you can have it for 3.5k but you must complete the transaction within 48 hours.
One week later he contacts me and and I say he is too late the price has gone to 4k. I also state clearly that he has another 48 hours to complete the transaction. F-off he says...

Move forward another week and he offers me the 4k so I told him it was too late and the price is now at the BIN of 5k.

Now he sends me a letter on his legal letterhead saying we have a verbal agreement for 3.5k.


 *HELP*  *HELP*  *HELP*  *HELP* *HELP*  *HELP*  *HELP*  *HELP* *HELP*  *HELP*  *HELP*  *HELP*


I just raised the price on Dan to 10k and sent him a note the domain is no longer negotiable.


Have a nice day!!


PS: I should know better, I usually never respond when I have a BIN set, let this be another lesson for me to just ignore emails under 5k.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 15, 2021)

If you explicitly gave him a deadline as a condition of the selling price, and he didn't meet that deadline, then too bad so sad. Sure a verbal agreement may have been made, but that same verbal agreement included a deadline... which he did not care to meet or respect. Not sure about doubling the original asking price, but it's your right to do so.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 15, 2021)

If I could go after all of those people that gave me offers and agreed to prices but never came through. I would be in dozens of legal disputes every year. 

He can try to bully you all he wants but if you give him a deadline and it passes. Tough luck.


----------



## DomainRecap (Oct 16, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> It's probably one of you guys trolling me, but last night I got a 3-figure offer on my just-listed ddesign.



Ended up selling DDesign - not a huge sale but it paid for all my fun hand-reg's and a month on the TBR. 

LMedia is getting a few bites too, so I might get lucky there as well.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 16, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Ended up selling DDesign - not a huge sale but it paid for all my fun hand-reg's and a month on the TBR.
> 
> LDesign is getting some bites too, so I might get lucky there as well.



Maybe consider posting it here:
https://dn.ca/topic/1200/post-all-reported-ca-sales-here/


----------

